# Rainshadow bringing back the SU 1509 and 1418



## Tacpayne

I have been exchanging Karry Batson for a while with various builds and what not. I have repeatedly expressed that dropping the su-1509 was a terrible mistake from rainshadow and the dropping the su-1418f was even worse. Many people feel that the 1418 is the most versitile surf stick made I got an email this morning and this is what it said:

We will place an order for the SU1418F and stock them again. This will take
several months to receive. The SU1509 is a problem because its oversize
shipping. Would you be ok with a 60-40 split instead of the 70-30? This
would bring the dimension down so we can ship under the oversize. A redesign
would take 90-120 days to receive. 

Karry Batson
Batson Enterprises Inc
Ph: (877) 875-2381
Fax: (360) 683-3579
[email protected]
www.batsonenterprises.com


----------



## basstardo

AWESOME!!!! I'm not crazy about any of the recent changes they made to the surf stick lineup. Losing the 1387, 1502, 1267, and the old 1509 and 1569 blanks was a bad move altogether, as was making such heavy blanks compared to the old stuff. The old 1569's were light as a feather, and the new ones are almost 5 ounces heavier. WTF?


----------



## Tacpayne

I would even suggest that people express their happyness with this decision, with Batson. They are currently not sure that the 1509 will be back but have already ordered the 1418. They are going to try to redesign the 1509 with a 60/40 split and maintain the weight to power that made it so popular. Just drop them an email and let them know that you are happy that they are listening to us. We may not realize how small of a portion of their business that we represent. Surf fishing is more of a "niche" market than anything IMHO.


----------



## fishnuttz

basstardo said:


> The old 1569's were light as a feather, and the new ones are almost 5 ounces heavier. WTF?


 I really don't know about the new ones . I did however have the old versions
light as a feather yes it was but I had two of them one got snapped just throwing 7oz the other 6 oz . Both of them broke in the but section near the 
joint . They probaly wanted to beef up the but section because it truly had a thin wall construction. They were always good and replaced there product though. 
I sold mine to a friend that's not worried about really nailing the rod that hard.


----------



## basstardo

I've talked with other people about the 1569's snapping, and it seems that most people who have broken them "snap" loaded the rod rather than putting a slow load and final hit on the rod. I've thrown up to 12 on mine with little fear of breaking it, and I'm not a weak caster. I built both of them, and the ferrule wraps are about 4 inches long on each. Might be overkill, but I'd rather have that miniscule amount of extra weight and peace of mind rather than worry about breaking it.


----------



## Tacpayne

fishnuttz said:


> I really don't know about the new ones . I did however have the old versions
> light as a feather yes it was but I had two of them one got snapped just throwing 7oz the other 6 oz . Both of them broke in the but section near the
> joint . They probaly wanted to beef up the but section because it truly had a thin wall construction. They were always good and replaced there product though.
> I sold mine to a friend that's not worried about really nailing the rod that hard.


I think the real problem with them new line is that they increased the weight and diameters of the blanks with out an increase in power. Actually they arent even rated to throw 8 any more. Nick from breakaway is rating them and rates thema max of 7oz.


----------



## basstardo

That's what I'm worried about. I'm rreally hoping that 1567 will throw 8. It just doesn't make sense to have a blank like that that won't throw the heavy weight. Especially since they are physically beefier rods.


----------



## fishnuttz

Tacpayne said:


> I think the real problem with them new line is that they increased the weight and diameters of the blanks with out an increase in power. Actually they arent even rated to throw 8 any more. Nick from breakaway is rating them and rates thema max of 7oz.


Well that just stinks all together . I know what blank I won't be buying..


----------



## TreednNC

yes but will they come anywhere close to being what the loomis 1418 was?


----------



## AL_N_VB

basstardo said:


> I've talked with other people about the 1569's snapping, and it seems that most people who have broken them "snap" loaded the rod rather than putting a slow load and final hit on the rod. I've thrown up to 12 on mine with little fear of breaking it, and I'm not a weak caster. I built both of them, and the ferrule wraps are about 4 inches long on each. Might be overkill, but I'd rather have that miniscule amount of extra weight and peace of mind rather than worry about breaking it.


you must have gotten one of the better batches. Owned one and saw multiple others break at the ferrule. Sold it faster than you can say swine flu.

Had a Batson 1502... broke it in 3 peices at the LIP ( 17lbs suffix tri + SHV 20 and a 50+ lbs ray )... not bad mouthing Batson but you get what you pay for.
Will say that their customer service is excellent as they replaced the rod. Had to shell $$$$$ for the new build though.

I'll stick with the WRI rods. jus my .02 cents


----------



## basstardo

Nserch4Drum said:


> Will say that their customer service is excellent as they replaced the rod. Had to shell $$$$$ for the new build though.


Where's the problem? Keeps guys like me busy.  (As if I need anything else piled on my head for the next three weeks...)



Nserch4Drum said:


> I'll stick with the WRI rods. jus my .02 cents


Too heavy. Nice rods, and they throw really well, but they just don't feel right.


----------



## AL_N_VB

wuss


----------



## Lightload

Good news on the 1418! I do like those rods. Paired up with a Daiwa 20 and 17lb they are light, easy to cast and can handle big fish. Come to think of it, I've got a slosh 20 without a home....maybe I need to build another 1418.


----------



## curtisb

Nserch4Drum said:


> wuss


Sounds like you need my Breakaway AAA if you like heavy telephone pole type rods. It's 14' weighs a ton and stiff as a dogs d---k as Nick would say. Bottom section could really be used for a flag staff it is so stiff.


----------



## AL_N_VB

curtisb said:


> Sounds like you need my Breakaway AAA if you like heavy telephone pole type rods. It's 14' weighs a ton and stiff as a dogs d---k as Nick would say. Bottom section could really be used for a flag staff it is so stiff.


if its anything like the 2nd generation 1509 All Star or the WRI Nail.. no thanks.. Wifey wants more kids 

impressed with the Balistic 35's and the CTS 5-8... but my money's on the WRI rods to haul a bigg'un from the suds.


----------



## Tacpayne

Nserch4Drum said:


> if its anything like the 2nd generation 1509 All Star or the WRI Nail.. no thanks.. Wifey wants more kids
> 
> impressed with the Balistic 35's and the CTS 5-8... but my money's on the WRI rods to haul a bigg'un from the suds.


I have to agree with you on the 35's and the CTS I like them both. Going to use a 1509 as a backup, and build a 1418f for the wife. I am really starting to like the AFAW Beach and the WRI Nitro. I havent built either yet but have done a good bit of test casting with each. The Nitro is a very versitile rod. I wouldnt have even concidered it if it wasnt for Jebson38. After I finish my beach and Nitro I will probably do 40-405 ballistic, I havent thrown the 40 yet but loved my 33 and 35


----------



## AL_N_VB

Owned the Nitro.. didn't fit my casting style. The CTS took a little getting used too ( loads a little slower than the WRI's ). But was is a pleasure to fish with...Jeb and Dixie gets the nod for showin' me the light ..them b*sturds

I need to get my grubby paws on the Balistic 40's and take her 4 a spin.


----------



## CrawFish

Nserch4Drum said:


> I need to get my grubby paws on the Balistic 40's and take her 4 a spin.


Your skinning butt can't load the 40. A 35 might be better for you.


----------



## dsurf

basstardo said:


> AWESOME!!!! I'm not crazy about any of the recent changes they made to the surf stick lineup. Losing the 1387, 1502, 1267, and the old 1509 and 1569 blanks was a bad move altogether, as was making such heavy blanks compared to the old stuff. The old 1569's were light as a feather, and the new ones are almost 5 ounces heavier. WTF?



The official weight of the new 1567 is 16.94 oz......and the 1569 is 14.65 oz, per Batson on their official equipment. So the new 1569 is only about* 1.5 oz *more than the old 1569. (and yes, their website stats are not correct)....Curious that the 1567 is over 2 oz heavier than the 1569. Although unconfirmed by Batson, you would conclude the 1567 has more 'non-graphite' material than the 1569. They do list both the 1567 and 1569 under the RX7 Graphite section.....not the e-glass section. I own a couple old 1569s....and have closely inspected the new one.......and really like it.......the New” Dura- Ferrule” ferrule reinforcement seems to be a real world improvement....may have to get one of these as well. The new 1567 is just too heavy for my taste.


----------



## sasurf30

Are you kidding me......1509 black kick a.. you need to look at your sale and listen to customer wtf.


----------



## Shooter

sasurf30 said:


> Are you kidding me......1509 black kick a.. you need to look at your sale and listen to customer wtf.


Either I need more coffee or someone needs to go a bit slower and into a bit more details (with-out all the #%$^&)


----------



## AbuMike

sasurf30 said:


> Are you kidding me......1509 black kick a.. you need to look at your sale and listen to customer wtf.


Huh ???? Talk a blast from the past.............


----------



## wes

TreednNC said:


> yes but will they come anywhere close to being what the loomis 1418 was?


Loomis 1418? ...never saw one, plenty of 1448's custom & factory... classic rod. I'm in total agreement on the 1418 coming back. I've got an allstar thats "first out last in"... I'd say one of the best all around surf rods of all time. allstar 1266 is right up there too


----------



## skunk king

Tacpayne said:


> I have to agree with you on the 35's and the CTS I like them both. Going to use a 1509 as a backup, and build a 1418f for the wife. I am really starting to like the AFAW Beach and the WRI Nitro. I havent built either yet but have done a good bit of test casting with each. The Nitro is a very versitile rod. I wouldnt have even concidered it if it wasnt for Jebson38. After I finish my beach and Nitro I will probably do 40-405 ballistic, I havent thrown the 40 yet but loved my 33 and 35


Nitros are great rods, really love mine. If you throw harder, you might want to check out the Fusion Mag too. It's a little beefer and harder to load, but will get it out there. I also really love how hard they fight fish, lots of leverage in the anglers hands, much more than the rainshadows that bow up a lot. 

The AFAWs are also nice, but totally different than what we have in the states. The butt section is built like a tank and the tip a little wipey, but throws great consistently. I think I could throw one all day without getting too tired. They're just very smooth to cast, almost effortless. If you like that style, I would check out the CPPs too. I haven't thrown them, but Tommy says he took a lot of the good ideas from the AFAWs and beefed up the tip section so it's more like what drum guys on this side of the pond would recognize. 

But anyway, the thing I noticed with the AFAWs is you'll want fewer guides on the butt to mid section and more on the tip since it has most all of the action in the blank. I think that's a good thing since these guides will be the smaller sized ones. 

I've heard it can be an issue getting AFAWs warranties serviced. As much as I like them, I'm pretty sure the CCP will be my next heaver. But that's going to be a while cause I already have more projects than time and need some pin rigging rods for the summer. I already have too many/ not enough heavers


----------



## eric

i think id still prefer good ol lami 1502 instead.. but thats me.


----------



## Ryan Y

*Hold up a sec....*



AL_N_VB said:


> you must have gotten one of the better batches. Owned one and saw multiple others break at the ferrule. Sold it faster than you can say swine flu.
> 
> Had a Batson 1502... broke it in 3 peices at the LIP ( 17lbs suffix tri + SHV 20 and a 50+ lbs ray )... not bad mouthing Batson but you get what you pay for.
> Will say that their customer service is excellent as they replaced the rod. Had to shell $$$$$ for the new build though.
> 
> I'll stick with the WRI rods. jus my .02 cents


_*Hold up a sec! *_

WRI makes fishing rods again? When did that happen?


----------



## Tacpayne

skunk king said:


> Nitros are great rods, really love mine. If you throw harder, you might want to check out the Fusion Mag too. It's a little beefer and harder to load, but will get it out there. I also really love how hard they fight fish, lots of leverage in the anglers hands, much more than the rainshadows that bow up a lot.
> 
> The AFAWs are also nice, but totally different than what we have in the states. The butt section is built like a tank and the tip a little wipey, but throws great consistently. I think I could throw one all day without getting too tired. They're just very smooth to cast, almost effortless. If you like that style, I would check out the CPPs too. I haven't thrown them, but Tommy says he took a lot of the good ideas from the AFAWs and beefed up the tip section so it's more like what drum guys on this side of the pond would recognize.
> 
> But anyway, the thing I noticed with the AFAWs is you'll want fewer guides on the butt to mid section and more on the tip since it has most all of the action in the blank. I think that's a good thing since these guides will be the smaller sized ones.
> 
> I've heard it can be an issue getting AFAWs warranties serviced. As much as I like them, I'm pretty sure the CCP will be my next heaver. But that's going to be a while cause I already have more projects than time and need some pin rigging rods for the summer. I already have too many/ not enough heavers


This thread is about 18months old, I have owned and sold just about every heaver out there now, CCP is one of my go to's I have 2 actually


----------

